# Fine Bourbon for thermal nuclear war



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

What will you be drinking when you realize mother America propaganda did not protect you from an old style hydrogen bomb launched from a yard sale Russian diesel submarine the supreme leaders grand dad brought.

Blanton's or ORVW for me.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Bourbon, not for me good sir.

Gonna be doing some Glen MacCallan 30 year or some King George V Jonny Walker Blue and probably vigourously thumping my wife wearing my plate carrier and a back slung AR308

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Thumping whilst wearing a plate carrier can be strenuous.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> Thumping whilst wearing a plate carrier can be strenuous.


I dont last that long to even be strained according to her lmao

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Southern Comfort or J Bavet brandy and a "little" sour and a ice cold beer for wash.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Bourbon, not for me good sir.
> 
> Gonna be doing some Glen MacCallan 30 year or some King George V Jonny Walker Blue and probably vigourously thumping my wife wearing my plate carrier and a back slung AR308
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


While I wouldn't turn down a glass of any of the reverently mentioned and worthy distillates, and heartily agree that the Scottish whiskies are a best choice for apocalyptic libation, Lagavulin 18 would be my foremost preference.
Just to be clear, during the wife thumping, which participant is slung with the AR308? Either works for me&#8230;. Just curious.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

pakrat said:


> While I wouldn't turn down a glass of any of the reverently mentioned and worthy distillates, and heartily agree that the Scottish whiskies are a best choice for apocalyptic libation, Lagavulin 18 would be my foremost preference.
> Just to be clear, during the wife thumping, which is slung with the AR308? Either works for me&#8230;. Just curious.


Preferably me, taking a CTR to the nads while performing backdoor copulation will be most tragic...granted taking one to the keister aint much better

The Lafa 18 is fantastic as is the Levit Cask Reserve (18 as well IIRC) I just have those expensive mixes as a present from my boss who is so loaded he "casually shops for jets" (his words)

I can stomach Knob Creek maple on some occassions but some Bombay and Red Bull will also do if I am with younger company

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

pakrat said:


> While I wouldn't turn down a glass of any of the reverently mentioned and worthy distillates, and heartily agree that the Scottish whiskies are a best choice for apocalyptic libation, Lagavulin 18 would be my foremost preference.
> Just to be clear, during the wife thumping, which participant is slung with the AR308? Either works for me&#8230;. Just curious.


I really think you should unsling while performing. Least you might prematurely discharge a load. And someone could get their eye shot out.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> I really think you should unsling while performing. Least you might prematurely discharge a load. And someone could get their eye shot out.


You my friend are an astute individual

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

A-SOF-S Appreciate the clarification. I’ll fill in my own libido-driven nuances. 

Just had the distinct pleasure of sharing an after wedding gathering with a contingent of the “younger crowd” (Staff thru Master Sgt.). They seemed set on Fire Ball and other derivatives born more from a chem lab than patient product of the highlands. The boys haven’t yet matured. Still, I wouldn’t arm wrestle any of them.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> I really think you should unsling while performing. Least you might prematurely discharge a load. And someone could get their eye shot out.


A word of caution..... I understand. One of us here needs to be responsible.

On the other hand, we're talking the end of the world, so WTF?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> What will you be drinking when you realize mother America propaganda did not protect you from an old style hydrogen bomb launched from a yard sale Russian diesel submarine the supreme leaders grand dad brought.
> 
> Blanton's or ORVW for me.


Blanton's. No doubt about it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

pakrat said:


> A-SOF-S Appreciate the clarification. I'll fill in my own libido-driven nuances.
> 
> Just had the distinct pleasure of sharing an after wedding gathering with a contingent of the "younger crowd" (Staff thru Master Sgt.). They seemed set on Fire Ball and other derivatives born more from a chem lab than patient product of the highlands. The boys haven't yet matured. Still, I wouldn't arm wrestle any of them.


My experience with Fireball was a one time ordeal...was a younger soldier just attached to a SOT-A, got into a chess match with the intel sgt on ODA 7315 and we were doing shots of fireball all night..a moth flew into our farewell shot, being sloshed I drank it...well it didnt die and came up with all my contents

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Blanton's. No doubt about it.


Well, at the very least, we share a single barrel mentality.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> My experience with Fireball was a one time ordeal...was a younger soldier just attached to a SOT-A, got into a chess match with the intel sgt on ODA 7315 and we were doing shots of fireball all night..a moth flew into our farewell shot, being sloshed I drank it...well it didnt die and came up with all my contents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Throwing up fireball would not be a preference of mine. Even with a moth in it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Alteredstate said:


> Throwing up fireball would not be a preference of mine. Even with a moth in it.


Im not sure what tasted worse, the moth or the fireball...needless to say never again and they never let me live that down, on a more somber note one of the medics on our Team at that time that took care of me died in Sept 2014 with 2d Batt 7th SFG...SFC Weathers

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> My experience with Fireball was a one time ordeal...was a younger soldier just attached to a SOT-A, got into a chess match with the intel sgt on ODA 7315 and we were doing shots of fireball all night..a moth flew into our farewell shot, being sloshed I drank it...well it didnt die and came up with all my contents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


From what I can gather, Fireball and "ordeal" seem to be inexplicably linked. The lads I was sharing a guzzle with mounted a Go-Pro cam on the bottle.... interesting video to say the least.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

pakrat said:


> From what I can gather, Fireball and "ordeal" seem to be inexplicably linked. The lads I was sharing a guzzle with mounted a Go-Pro cam on the bottle.... interesting video to say the least.


Bottle cams are a nifty tool, guilty of that !

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ezra Brooks. Kentucky straight sour mash Bourbon which come in at 90 proof for character. Tastes like Jack Daniels should but dont. Fire ball tastes like Hot Damn Shcnapps and or Red Arrow Toothache medicine. It has propolyne glycol...(low tox antifreeze in it which is a fairly typlical additive to cordials). It makes it have a nice viscosity and sweetens it up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Currently I'm enjoying some Coopers Craft Bourbon.  Mrs Slippy had the audacity to say I drink too much bourbon. I countered her by asking her if she knew what tasted better than Bourbon. She said, "no, what taste better than Bourbon, Slippy"?

I said, "you do"! She grinned and poured me another round...:tango_face_smile:

Slippy Like! :vs_wave:

https://www.cooperscraft.com/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Usually I drink Woodford Single barrel but I do have a 25 year old bottle of Pappy Van Winkle put back...Might be the time!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If we are going to war, Wild Turkey 101. It isnt the smoothest, but it puts me in a fighting mood! :armata_PDT_19:::redsnipe::


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Ezra Brooks. Kentucky straight sour mash Bourbon which come in at 90 proof for character. Tastes like Jack Daniels should but dont. Fire ball tastes like Hot Damn Shcnapps and or Red Arrow Toothache medicine. It has propolyne glycol...(low tox antifreeze in it which is a fairly typlical additive to cordials). It makes it have a nice viscosity and sweetens it up.


Elmer T Lee is a great sour mash bourbon if you can find it.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Russell's reserve single barrel!

101 will work too

And a bottle of forgiven for the day the big bomb drops!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> It has propolyne glycol...(low tox antifreeze in it which is a fairly typlical additive to cordials). It makes it have a nice viscosity and sweetens it up.


BigWheel,,, I didn't know you could spell big words like that. got me beat,,, I can barely spell "pussy cat" and "woman"; both thing I really like.

Guess it's because I like the overpriced but damn tasty Knob Creek bourbon.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Usually I drink Woodford Single barrel but I do have a 25 year old bottle of Pappy Van Winkle put back...Might be the time!


I've been very curious about the Pappy Van Winkle. I want a review when you break it open.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

SGT E said:


> Usually I drink Woodford Single barrel but I do have a 25 year old bottle of Pappy Van Winkle put back...Might be the time!


If you have pappy that is definitely the screw it it's time bottle. Bourbon see worship at the pappy alter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you can never go wrong with Crown Royal


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh please, Russians are not interested in attacking your country, we're still stuck fighing ISIS with very little help from you.

VODKA is healthy, no junk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

John Galt said:


> BigWheel,,, I didn't know you could spell big words like that. got me beat,,, I can barely spell "pussy cat" and "woman"; both thing I really like.
> 
> Guess it's because I like the overpriced but damn tasty Knob Creek bourbon.


Good flavor is nice but as I learned from John Wayne and some wayward high school chums.."Real men drink for the buzz." lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Oh please, Russians are not interested in attacking your country, we're still stuck fighing ISIS with very little help from you.
> 
> VODKA is healthy, no junk.


Sure; the Rooskie says not to pay any mind to all those nukes pointed at us. :vs_peace:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Good flavor is nice but as I learned from John Wayne and some wayward high school chums.."Real men drink for the buzz." lol


I had to give up chasing the buzz. Never could figure out how to not go from the buzz to the, "When'd I go to bed, last night?" stage. Now, it is only for the taste.

Go news is I don't spend very much on bourbon, anymore.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sure; the Rooskie says not to pay any mind to all those nukes pointed at us. :vs_peace:


haha that Peace emoji is keeping you out of trouble, smart move :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hag said:


> Russell's reserve single barrel!
> 
> 101 will work too
> 
> And a *bottle of forgiven* for the day the big bomb drops!


I'll second the "Forgiven" mighty fine sipping pleasure right there. Or in the case of the big one being dropped smooth enough to roll it back and chug a lug!


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

Any (and all) of these will work just fine for me. I'm a man with international tastes when it comes to whiskey. 

But if I see a mushroom cloud close enough that only one glass is possible, it'll probably be either the Mac 18 or the Four Roses.


----------

